# Teupen Spider Lift For Sale. Leo 23GT 75'



## [email protected]

I'm selling a 75' spider lift. 2007 model year, serial #140429. I bought it a year ago - it was used then. Its had great care before and after I bought it from the Teupen USA office. Its got a Kubota diesel. Does not have the battery option, diesel only. Here is the link to Teupen USA http://www.teupen.info/en/access-platforms/leo-range/leo-23-gt.html . I'm selling it in order to buy a larger lift. I also have a multi-purpose trailer for sale that I used to haul it. Note the trailer can be used for other things, not just hauling this machine. These machines do require a low angle approach ramp or you will mess up the boom when you're loading or unloading. Willy, Lancaster County PA. Mobile # 717.598.5718. Pics available. Has 750 hours. $92,500.00


----------



## kpop

*How did you like this*

Obviously I am not sure what I expect your response to be since you are selling, but how did you like the lift, seems this is the all around best machine for getting trees that a truck can't get to. What are you replacing it with? Why?


----------



## [email protected]

I plan to buy a JLG 86' lift to use for construction work. You're right about these lifts being useful for tree work.


----------



## Koa Man

I have a 23GT, bought new and put in service May 18, 2009. I already have 912 hours on it. I will have over a 1000 hours by the end of the year. It has been great for tree work. 

The JLG is a tougher and better machine for construction work. Pluses would be more height and reach with the 86 ft. model. 100 lbs more basket capacity and 360º continuous rotation. Greater travel speed, 3.5 mph vs 1.5 mph and being able to drive from the basket. Major drawbacks would be stowed length, 40 ft. and width 8'2" and weight 36,000 lbs. 

The 23GT is 20.5 ft length, 38 inch width and 6900 lbs. weight. I can tow it with my 3/4 ton pickup.


----------



## BarkAtTree

*2009 Leo Teupen For Sale*

Hi, I have a very nice 2009 Teupen Leo 23T for sale for $92,500.00. Very well maintained and has only 1154 hours. Unit is sitting in my yard in Levittown, PA. Feel free to contact Kevin Brown for any further details or questions at 215-781-2620 or feel free to email me at [email protected].

View attachment 309229
View attachment 309230


----------

